# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  My Turn - 2 years in and the 'rona finally made it to my house

## cjm

Not me though.  My (unjabbed) teenage daughter brought it home from a dance competition this past weekend.  She felt run down yesterday and tested positive today.  I've had all the home remedy stuff for over a year.  I'll post first hand experiences with them here.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Well, wishing her a speedy recovery..

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Everyone is getting it. Vaxxed, unvaxxed, natural immunity from the original virus. Omicron has mutated enough to get around prior immunity. My house has been spared so far. Unvaxxed people seem to be getting less symptoms, the direct opposite of Fauci and friends propaganda.

I know unvaxxed people who tested positive and never had any symptoms. I know unvaxxed people who just are fatigued with minor cold like symptoms (no fever). Vaxxed people seem to get fevers and feel worse for a longer period of time.

----------


## donnay

Wishing you and yours a speedy recovery.  From all my research, it appears Omicron is very contagious but less severe and will help snuff out Covid-19 and give people natural immunity.

----------


## TheTexan

This is very sad news.  You were one of my favorite posters here

----------


## vita3

Health to you & yours.

Everybody gets it.

----------


## Theocrat

> Everyone is getting it. Vaxxed, unvaxxed, natural immunity from the original virus. Omicron has mutated enough to get around prior immunity. My house has been spared so far. Unvaxxed people seem to be getting less symptoms, the direct opposite of Fauci and friends propaganda.
> 
> I know unvaxxed people who tested positive and never had any symptoms. I know unvaxxed people who just are fatigued with minor cold like symptoms (no fever). Vaxxed people seem to get fevers and feel worse for a longer period of time.


That has also been my experience. In fact, last year, one of my church members tested "Negative" for COVID-19, and yet, he had contracted COVID-19. Not only is the official narrative unreliable, but so are the PCR tests (as we all should know, by now).

----------


## phill4paul

Best wishes on a speedy recovery.

----------


## sam1952

> Not me though.  My (unjabbed) teenage daughter brought it home from a dance competition this past weekend.  She felt run down yesterday and tested positive today.  I've had all the home remedy stuff for over a year.  I'll post first hand experiences with them here.


First of all best wishes for your daughter and family. Am interested in hearing the details as it plays out.
I recently had a sore throat, tired and cold symptoms. Lasted at it worse 3 days and has lingered for another week. Kinda like a common cold ;/
I tested negative but two people I was around both tested positive. I didn’t bother to retest because really, what’s the point. I stayed away from people for about five days, same as I would if I had a cold/flu.

Again speedy recovery

----------


## oyarde

Hope all is well for you . Ive had a cold four times in the past three years . I suspect all the same. I have a dozen tests here but didnt use any of them. Seems like ea time i get it i'm immune for about a yr. In between I dont get it even when I'm around sick people. I didnt use anything different for this than any other cold but I wasnt that sick really .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Wishing your daughter a speedy recovery.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Give my regards to Danke.

----------


## dannno

> Everyone is getting it. Vaxxed, unvaxxed, natural immunity from the original virus. Omicron has mutated enough to get around prior immunity. My house has been spared so far. Unvaxxed people seem to be getting less symptoms, the direct opposite of Fauci and friends propaganda.
> 
> I know unvaxxed people who tested positive and never had any symptoms. I know unvaxxed people who just are fatigued with minor cold like symptoms (no fever). Vaxxed people seem to get fevers and feel worse for a longer period of time.


This is my experience as well, although there weren't enough tests at the time I had a mild sore throat and felt tired for a couple days, no fever. I know a couple vaxxed people who got it really bad, they are sick in bed, cold symptoms, fever, one of them having a hard time eating. They can't get tested either, so it's just conjecture, but it fits in with the symptoms.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> First of all best wishes for your daughter and family. Am interested in hearing the details as it plays out.
> I recently had a sore throat, tired and cold symptoms. Lasted at it worse 3 days and has lingered for another week. Kinda like a common cold ;/
> I tested negative but two people I was around both tested positive. I didn’t bother to retest because really, what’s the point. I stayed away from people for about five days, same as I would if I had a cold/flu.
> 
> Again speedy recovery


Tests don't come up positive for many people until they have 2-4 days of symptoms. Someone I know was probably exposed Thurs-Friday, came down with symptoms yesterday, tested negative today. Her husband tested positive yesterday.

----------


## tod evans

Hope ya'll have a speedy recovery.

----------


## 69360

I think we have it here. Runny noses, sore throats feeling run down. Not taking the test, no point. Already recovering.

----------


## RJB

Sorry about it my friend.  Don't fear it, but do take it seriously.  Even if you guys feel somewhat better in a few days, keep bombing it with vitamins C & D, zinc, etc. until it is completely gone.  Unlike cold and flus where you can usually tell how bad it will be within the first few hours, Covid pussyfoots around for a week, sometimes more, and then BAM, it can knock a person down.  Avoid sugary food.  Also if you have trouble breathing, its usually a secondary bacterial pneumonia that's easily knocked down.  Take care of that with an antibiotic if necessary-- don't wait until you need a ventilator.

That all said, if you stay on top of it, it shouldn't be that big of a deal.

----------


## John-G

> Not me though.  My (unjabbed) teenage daughter brought it home from a dance competition this past weekend.  She felt run down yesterday and tested positive today.  I've had all the home remedy stuff for over a year.  I'll post first hand experiences with them here.


Wish them quick recovery but everyone is getting this variant now. 2 nurses aide at my hospital got it. Both were jabbed and boosted. Both are in their 30s and they symptomatic.

----------


## John-G

> I think we have it here. Runny noses, sore throats feeling run down. Not taking the test, no point. Already recovering.


Good for you

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Not me though.  My (unjabbed) teenage daughter brought it home from a dance competition this past weekend.  She felt run down yesterday and tested positive today.  I've had all the home remedy stuff for over a year.  I'll post first hand experiences with them here.


Check out the threads about treatments and the others who recovered here and at Timelessauthors and get anything you don't have already.
You want to hit it with everything.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> This is very sad news.  You were one of my favorite posters here




Let us know camp life works out.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Give my regards to Danke.




He's in the camp.

----------


## axiomata

> This is very sad news.  You were one of my favorite posters here

----------


## dannno

> He's in the camp.


Putting up tents?

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

If you have Omicron, I wouldn't be too worried. A couple days of low grade fever and a cold followed by the best immunity COVID has to offer.

----------


## cjm

Thanks for all the well-wishing and tips, everyone.  I'd expect my daughter to recover pretty quickly even without intervention since she's young, fit, and healthy.  Add some of the protocols on top of that and I'm sure she'll be fine.  It'll be interesting to see if anyone else in the house starts showing symptoms.  So far the answer is no, but I'm recommending everyone take the same supplements.

----------


## RJB

> Thanks for all the well-wishing and tips, everyone.  I'd expect my daughter to recover pretty quickly even without intervention since she's young, fit, and healthy.  Add some of the protocols on top of that and I'm sure she'll be fine.  It'll be interesting to see if anyone else in the house starts showing symptoms.  So far the answer is no, but I'm recommending everyone take the same supplements.


I intermittent fast and usually don't eat until 5 or 7 pm.  I do drink teas and coffee throughout the day.  When my family caught it, I was surrounded by 5 people for a over a week and a half with no problem.  It was only after I pigged out on some muffins at 10 am after taking my wife to the urgent care that I caught it.

----------


## VIDEODROME

Not vaccinated and still haven't caught it yet.  Despite living in Alabama which is repeatedly a hot spot for it.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Putting up tents?


Anal swab volunteer for control testing?

----------


## kahless

> I intermittent fast and usually don't eat until 5 or 7 pm.  I do drink teas and coffee throughout the day.  When my family caught it, I was surrounded by 5 people for a over a week and a half with no problem.  It was only after I pigged out on some muffins at 10 am after taking my wife to the urgent care that I caught it.


You were probably going to catch it anyway no matter what you did.

----------


## RJB

> You were probably going to catch it anyway no matter what you did.


Maybe, but staying well over a week and a half around 5 sick people is a pretty good run.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Thanks for all the well-wishing and tips, everyone.  I'd expect my daughter to recover pretty quickly even without intervention since she's young, fit, and healthy.  Add some of the protocols on top of that and I'm sure she'll be fine.  It'll be interesting to see if anyone else in the house starts showing symptoms.  So far the answer is no, but I'm recommending everyone take the same supplements.


Did anybody have night sweats?

----------


## cjm

> Did anybody have night sweats?


Nope, no night sweats here.  But I'm not sure we have omicron in the house.  Since my daughter tested positive and my wife tested negative, I'm thinking the only explanation for the mixed results is flurona.

----------


## pcosmar

> Did anybody have night sweats?


Yup,,
It has run through the house..
Coughs and mild cold..

But now that you mention it,, woke up soaked head to toe a few times.

----------


## vita3

I had some serious sweating when I had it late November 

Another sign that Covid & common cold have merged

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Thanks for all the well-wishing and tips, everyone.  I'd expect my daughter to recover pretty quickly even without intervention since she's young, fit, and healthy.  Add some of the protocols on top of that and I'm sure she'll be fine.  It'll be interesting to see if anyone else in the house starts showing symptoms.  So far the answer is no, but I'm recommending everyone take the same supplements.


I just spotted this thread I see Mrs AF already sent along speedy recovery well wishes, let me do the same.

My whole house had Delta back in Sept. but we came through pretty unscathed.

Let me know if there's anything we can do.

----------


## cjm

Quick update:  My wife took another test and tested positive today, so probably regular covid and not flurona. Both wife and daughter continue to have mild symptoms. My son and I are still symptom-free.

----------


## devil21

> Quick update:  My wife took another test and tested positive today, so probably regular covid and not flurona. Both wife and daughter continue to have mild symptoms. My son and I are still symptom-free.


Didn't you mention that both wife and daughter took the shots but you and son have not?  Or is my recall inaccurate?

----------


## Jenard Butler

Its a goddamn cold.  You guys act like a bunch of old ninnies in a sewing circle.  Ill still keep coming here for the Memes, but thats about all this place has to offer these days.

----------


## cjm

> Didn't you mention that both wife and daughter took the shots but you and son have not?  Or is my recall inaccurate?


Wife and son took the shot, my daughter and I have not.  Wife and daughter were both in DC this past weekend and were in the car together for the 4.5 hr drive home on Sunday.

----------


## devil21

> Wife and son took the shot, my daughter and I have not.  Wife and daughter were both in DC this past weekend and were in the car together for the 4.5 hr drive home on Sunday.


Gotcha.  I think I confused your family situation with CaptUSA's.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It’s a goddamn cold.  You guys act like a bunch of old ninnies in a sewing circle.  I’ll still keep coming here for the Memes, but that’s about all this place has to offer these days.


Tell it to AF.
There is more than one thing going around and it is better to crush a normal cold than to have someone become seriously ill if it is one of the worse things.

----------


## The Northbreather

World Health Organization has the Infection Fatality Ratio for covid-19 currently “converging at .5%-1%”

(It’s much, much, lower than that)

The infection fatality RATE for my age, 0.042


Ummmmmm

----------


## Okie RP fan

Proudly unvaxxed here. 
Me and the family got it (Omicron) after having the deltas last year. 


Colds. Literally no different than a typical seasonal cold for us. 


That's been it.

And no, we don't get tested. Everyone around us gets tested positive for the exact same symptoms as us within time frames that we've all been around together.

----------


## Jenard Butler

> World Health Organization has the Infection Fatality Ratio for covid-19 currently “converging at .5%-1%”
> 
> (It’s much, much, lower than that)
> 
> The infection fatality RATE for my age, 0.042
> 
> 
> Ummmmmm



You're right 0% is much lower that 0.5%.  Covid is a complete fabrication so the real fatality rate will get no that higher than that.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> Its a goddamn cold.  You guys act like a bunch of old ninnies in a sewing circle.  Ill still keep coming here for the Memes, but thats about all this place has to offer these days.


Its as if humans never got sick before 2020. 




> Tell it to AF.
> There is more than one thing going around and it is better to crush a normal cold than to have someone become seriously ill if it is one of the worse things.


I have been deathbed sick several times throughout my life. So what?




> Proudly unvaxxed here. 
> Me and the family got it (Omicron) after having the deltas last year. 
> 
> 
> Colds. Literally no different than a typical seasonal cold for us. 
> 
> 
> That's been it.
> 
> And no, we don't get tested. Everyone around us gets tested positive for the exact same symptoms as us within time frames that we've all been around together.


Its no different than a seasonal cold because it is a seasonal cold. Its been this way since theres been humans. 

Sickness is as valuable to our existence on this planet as health.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I have been deathbed sick several times throughout my life. So what?


So maybe you would like it if people gave you recommendations on how to relieve that suffering for yourself or your family.

----------


## Jenard Butler

> So maybe you would like it if people gave you recommendations on how to relieve that suffering for yourself or your family.



Turning off the TV would be a great start.  TV and the minds of midwits are the only place it exists.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Turning off the TV would be a great start.  TV and the minds of midwits are the only place it exists.


Regardless of whether any new virus was created and released by Fauci at the CCP bioweapons lab in Wuhan we know we have people here who have been very sick and we have others whose family members are sick.
There is no reason not to share remedies that will ease the suffering of those who are sick no matter what the cause is.

----------


## Jenard Butler

> Regardless of whether any new virus was created and released by Fauci at the CCP bioweapons lab in Wuhan we know we have people here who have been very sick and we have others whose family members are sick.
> There is no reason not to share remedies that will ease the suffering of those who are sick no matter what the cause is.


Vitamin C, Zinc and chicken noodle soup.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> Regardless of whether any new virus was created and released by Fauci at the CCP bioweapons lab in Wuhan we know we have people here who have been very sick and we have others whose family members are sick.
> There is no reason not to share remedies that will ease the suffering of those who are sick no matter what the cause is.


Thats just my point. People have been getting very sick here since there was a here.  The only difference now is the propaganda about it. 

None of us would be aware of COVID or its super scary variants if the government/media wasnt pumping it into our heads 24/7. 

The remedies are the same as when you were 5 years old. I promise.

----------


## vita3

4,000 IUs of Vitamin D a day & you can virtually eat Covid.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> It’s as if humans never got sick before 2020. 
> 
> 
> It’s no different than a seasonal cold because it is a seasonal cold. It’s been this way since there’s been humans. 
> 
> Sickness is as valuable to our existence on this planet as health.


I'm sure most of us on here will agree with these points. I sure do.

----------


## cjm

Update:  No real change.  Daughter still has symptoms but almost gone.  Wife still has the same level of mild symptoms.  Son and I are still symptom free.

To the "dismissive ones," please re-read the OP and note that nowhere did I say the sky was falling.  I just mentioned that we got it here too and I can add my first hand experience to that shared by others.  With covid treatment being censored on social media, I have personally found it valuable to read the first hand accounts from people I know.   That being said, I applaud your comments here in this thread.  It takes an open minded person to think Covid is BS but then take the time to read posts from a covid thread in a covid subforum and join the conversation.  If I thought something was BS, I wouldn't take the time to read, let alone comment.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It’s a goddamn cold.  You guys act like a bunch of old ninnies in a sewing circle.  I’ll still keep coming here for the Memes, but that’s about all this place has to offer these days.


It's not a goddamn cold.

It's not the end of the world either, if you combat it smartly and quickly.

To dismiss it as nothing but a cold, let's the criminal lunatics who brought this down us, off, scot free.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That’s just my point. People have been getting very sick here since there was a here.  The only difference now is the propaganda about “it”. 
> 
> None of us would be aware of COVID or it’s super scary variants if the government/media wasn’t pumping it into our heads 24/7. 
> 
> The remedies are the same as when you were 5 years old. I promise.


And why do you suppose that is?

Maybe to hype and gauge reaction to an illness *they* created and released on us?

Or, even worse, to hype and gauge reaction as a dry run for something much much worse waiting in the wings.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Update:  No real change.  Daughter still has symptoms but almost gone.  Wife still has the same level of mild symptoms.  Son and I are still symptom free.
> 
> To the "dismissive ones," please re-read the OP and note that nowhere did I say the sky was falling.  I just mentioned that we got it here too and I can add my first hand experience to that shared by others.  With covid treatment being censored on social media, I have personally found it valuable to read the first hand accounts from people I know.   That being said, I applaud your comments here in this thread.  It takes an open minded person to think Covid is BS but then take the time to read posts from a covid thread in a covid subforum and join the conversation.  If I thought something was BS, I wouldn't take the time to read, let alone comment.


Glad to hear that, good news.

Keep monitoring your wife's O2 saturation levels.

Mrs. AF's 84 y/o mother just came down with it as well.

So far not too bad.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> That’s just my point. People have been getting very sick here since there was a here.  The only difference now is the propaganda about “it”. 
> 
> None of us would be aware of COVID or it’s super scary variants if the government/media wasn’t pumping it into our heads 24/7. 
> 
> The remedies are the same as when you were 5 years old. I promise.


There are new better remedies that they kept hidden and are trying to suppress now.
We should share them around to help people lose their fear.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It's not a goddamn cold.
> 
> It's not the end of the world either, if you combat it smartly and quickly.
> 
> To dismiss it as nothing but a cold, let's the criminal lunatics who brought this down us, off, scot free.


There is a certain section of the alt-right that is funded by the CCP, Andrew Anglin is one of them.
AA and others have been pushing VERY hard and have convinced many of their followers that nothing could possibly be China's fault.
The innocent followers adopt the "there is no new virus" line because they like to feel smarter than everyone else.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> And why do you suppose that is?
> 
> Maybe to hype and gauge reaction to an illness *they* created and released on us?
> 
> Or, even worse, to hype and gauge reaction as a dry run for something much much worse waiting in the wings.


I believe the weapon that was released was a psychosis based in fear.  It has worked great.  I would not be surprised that part of the intent is to erode trust in medicine and government, and then release the bad one.  It doesn't really matter to me what they have planned.  I know it's going to be bad and I probably won't be expecting it.  None of us will.

My goal is to remain calm and ready.  At this point honor and dignity are more important than a long life as an old man.  I would prefer to die of this $#@!ing virus than spend one second living in fear of something I can't see.

----------


## asurfaholic

It finally hit my circle as well around the same time of OP. Im not jabbed, my brother (not jabbed), my mom, my sis (both jabbed, boosters), a girl Ive been seeing (unvaxxed), a close female friend (vaxxed)

Same for everyone- those who were jabbed had it the worst, week long suffering, loss of taste and smell, thought they were dying. Everyone else mild fever and cold symptoms better in a few days. 

I ate Vit C and D gummies like they were going out of style, and zinc.Didnt even miss work, but I canceled all my appointments to meet customers just to try to contain it like I would for any contagious virus.  My sister nearly died for her second time. Its destroying her lungs, shes still in the hospital, first time nearly took her too. She thinks that the vaccine is saving her life. 

Clearly, based off my personal experience, those who are allowing their bodies to naturally fight this like any cold are much better off.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> It finally hit my circle as well around the same time of OP. I’m not jabbed, my brother (not jabbed), my mom, my sis (both jabbed, boosters), a girl I’ve been seeing (unvaxxed), a close female friend (vaxxed)
> 
> Same for everyone- those who were jabbed had it the worst, week long suffering, loss of taste and smell, thought they were dying. Everyone else mild fever and cold symptoms better in a few days. 
> 
> I ate Vit C and D gummies like they were going out of style, and zinc.Didn’t even miss work, but I canceled all my appointments to meet customers just to try to contain it like I would for any contagious virus.  My sister nearly died for her second time. It’s destroying her lungs, she’s still in the hospital, first time nearly took her too. She thinks that the vaccine is saving her life. 
> 
> Clearly, based off my personal experience, those who are allowing their bodies to naturally fight this like any cold are much better off.


Good friend of mine and his wife (both unvaccinated) had it a few weeks ago. They feel the same way I do. Glad to have had it and been done with it. Life goes on.

----------


## RJB

> Clearly, based off my personal experience, those who are allowing their bodies to naturally fight this like any cold are much better off.


That's fine.  It is true that anecdotals are not scientific evidence, but when just about every anecdote that I hear is almost the same and contradicts the "science" sponsored by the pharma companies, I think its better to believe my own eyes and ears.

----------


## asurfaholic

> That's fine.  It is true that anecdotals are not scientific evidence, but when just about every anecdote that I hear is almost the same and contradicts the "science" sponsored by the pharma companies, I think its better to believe my own eyes and ears.


I think people dont put enough stock in their subconscious pattern recognition abilities. Its a natural instinctual ability we have developed over time to remove ourselves from danger before we really know whats up. 

I trust my gut and my observations. I recognize that people who are telling me things are generally biased to what they believe and others to believe. Media has a history of lies. Government is lying all the time. My observations of cases around me have not verified any of the propaganda. Whether anyone else agrees with me or not, Ill always go with my own gut. Hasnt failed me yet.

----------


## osan

> Not me though.  My (unjabbed) teenage daughter brought it home from a dance competition this past weekend.  She felt run down yesterday and tested positive today.  I've had all the home remedy stuff for over a year.  I'll post first hand experiences with them here.


Best wishes.  Vit. C, D3 are important.  Zinc, but you need to improve uptake.  Quinine does this, if you can get your hands on it.  If not, have her drink tonic water.  It's not enough (you'd have to drink gallons of it), but it's better than nothing and it will help zinc uptake at least a little.

You want to avoid the pneumonia stage - that is the killer.  She's young and so will likely not get to that point, but take no chances.  This is an odd bug that manifests a broad spectrum of ultimate effects.  You also don't want to tempt fate in having this turn into what they've been calling "long covid".  I have at least two friends with it and it is miserable.  Wifey and I got over it relatively quickly, though I did develop bronchitis, which I'd not had since 1979.  Cannot say I'd missed it at all, but I got over it quickly, largely by refusing to cough almost no matter how nagging the urge.  It gave my lungs the chance to calm down.

Once again, good luck and keep us apprised.

----------


## cjm

> ...Once again, good luck and keep us apprised.


Thanks.  I think the 'rona is pretty much behind us now.  Wife and daughter had relatively mild symptoms for 8-9 days total and stayed on the supplements for an extra week after that.  My son an I never got symptoms.  It's been three weeks since it showed up and it's been almost two weeks since symptoms.  I'm calling our 'rona episode closed here.

----------


## jmdrake

> Vitamin C, Zinc and chicken noodle soup.


That and a good laxative.  Maybe that's why the old folks used to take castor oil.

----------


## jmdrake

> Thanks.  I think the 'rona is pretty much behind us now.  Wife and daughter had relatively mild symptoms for 8-9 days total and stayed on the supplements for an extra week after that.  My son an I never got symptoms.  It's been three weeks since it showed up and it's been almost two weeks since symptoms.  I'm calling our 'rona episode closed here.


Welcome to the wonderful world of natural immunity!  Even Fraudi Fauci admits Omicron may spell the end of the pandemic.

https://www.kezi.com/news/omicron-mi...bd9b7a2ab.html

----------


## TheTexan

> I think people don’t put enough stock in their subconscious pattern recognition abilities. It’s a natural instinctual ability we have developed over time to remove ourselves from danger before we really know what’s up. 
> 
> I trust my gut and my observations. I recognize that people who are telling me things are generally biased to what they believe and others to believe. Media has a history of lies. Government is lying all the time. My observations of cases around me have not verified any of the propaganda. Whether anyone else agrees with me or not, I’ll always go with my own gut. Hasn’t failed me yet.


When all you're told is lies, then you really can't trust anyone but yourself.

The media & gov has always lied, but goddamn, they really have taken it t a whole new level over the past several years.

The only thing I'm vaccinated against these days is their lying bull$#@!

----------


## devil21

> Welcome to the wonderful world of natural immunity!  Even Fraudi Fauci admits Omicron may spell the end of the pandemic.
> 
> https://www.kezi.com/news/omicron-mi...bd9b7a2ab.html


No sooner did he say that than media started injecting the new Omicron subvariant BA.2 into the script.  We'll see if it has legs or not.

----------

